# (aides) Fabrication d'un système de stockage D.A.S



## yannL (7 Mars 2011)

bonjour à tous , voilà depuis quelques temps j 'ai une idée en tête :modo: !!!.
Je stocke beaucoup de films,musiques,photos,factures,papiers divers  et des jeux ( x plane 9 et ses 60 gigas) enfin !!

Je voudrais me fabriquer un genre de serveur de stockage de type DAS (Direct Attached Storage)  
pour le brancher en direct sur mon IMAC , je souhaiterais y stocker  4  disques durs  SATA  pour un stockage d' une capacité de 4TO:afraid: .

Question 1 , Possible ou non .  ?

Question 2 , je peux me le fabriquer .  ?


 merci , d'avance  pour votre aide ..


----------



## gillyns (8 Mars 2011)

Le DAS... désolé ca m'est sorti de la tête, un petit rappel ? un formatage special ou quoi ?
Pour utiliser 4 disques le mieux c'est un boitier en RAID 0 qui va te booster les performances de l'ensemble des disques, et tu le branche et USB, FireWire,... à ton iMac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

par contre tu as posté au mauvais endroit, tu ne risque pas d'avoir beaucoup de réponse, on attend simplement un modérateur qui déplace le sujet maintenant.


----------



## yannL (8 Mars 2011)

le DAS est branché directement à l'ordinateur il n'est pas en réseau en comparaison du NAS qui lui est un vrai serveur pour un réseau d'ordinateur.


 oui je me suis rendu compte que je m'étais trompé de catégorie un MODO SVP


----------

